# Resort Powder Board - Thinking of getting Burton Malolo NS Summit /Jones Hovercraft?



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if you can get one over there but a Smokin Pinner is a good powder board that has magnetraction for getting to & from the pow stashes once everything gets beat up. I have one and I love it


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would've gotten the Jones Hovercraft, but it only comes in a 156. I ended up getting a K2 Gyrator 162 and am so satisfied with my decision. It's so fast and floats effortlessly. I would also suggest looking at the Rome Notch, Capita Charlie Slasher/Party Shark, Burton Fish, Ride Slackcountry.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I like my Burton Malolo a lot, it's a blast in powder and also handles well on groomers. It's the only powder board I've owned, I'm sure the other boards recommended here are also great.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I would've gotten the Jones Hovercraft, but it only comes in a 156. I ended up getting a K2 Gyrator 162 and am so satisfied with my decision. It's so fast and floats effortlessly. I would also suggest looking at the Rome Notch, Capita Charlie Slasher/Party Shark, Burton Fish, Ride Slackcountry.


AAANNNDDD Lib 1986 Snow Mullet, I've got the 160 and I'm 175# and it floats amazingly but still super turney in tight trees. I even get to ride it tomorrow with at least 17" fresh!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

+1 for the snow mullet, Im 165lbs and I've got the 165 and its really fun board. Easy to ride tight stuff because it turns so quick, but you can ride it fast because of the longer length. My buddy has the charlie slasher and the mullet is a softer surfier feel. While the the charlie rides more like a freeride board, with taper. The btx rock profile makes ollieing in pow effortless, which can not be the case with cambered or a flat board like the charlie. It did great today on 8" of light snow on a hard base, kept you up in the powder instead of bottoming out in turns.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Out of your three mentioned, I have just been on the Summit. It's definitely a pow slayer and is perfectly capable on the groomers and hard pack. You can't go wrong with it, that is for sure. 

The Gyrator is also a good pow slayer. 

As far as the other boards mentioned, I haven't ridden them in any conditions to form an opinion on them.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

walove said:


> It did great today on 8" of light snow on a hard base, kept you up in the powder instead of bottoming out in turns.


Gee I wonder where you were today... I was there too. Lots nicer AM before it got tracked out. First run down Maverick I basically just pointed it and enjoyed the floaty goodness.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

couldn't ask for a better pow board for bridger, the magnetraction is a big help while one footing icy traverses. My first run on a pow day is always the snowy side of the out of site snow fence, the wind blows it in knee deep on an 8" day, then strait line the john through the bottom of north bowl.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not good enough to drop in there yet. I do Alpine the most right now, because it's usually less crowded and the trees are perfect for my skill level. On pow days I'll drop in about halfway up north bowl -slowly working my way further south. Those moguls freak me out.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> Been Thinking of getting a Resort Powder Board. Came down to these 3 boards
> 
> Burton Malolo 162 / NS Summit 167 /Jones Hovercraft
> 
> ...


Our new Vario sidecut along with our Rocker/Camber design has transformed the Summit making it less condition specific. The Vario has straight section in the center of the board which will allow the board to track straight while flat basing but when flexed provides a broader contact point for edge hold in this crucial area. Flanking this broad contact point is a shallow radius providing the second and third contact points with deep radius at the ends of board for the last contact points and quick turn initiation. This blended sidecut gives exceptional edge hold for carving without being "grabby" The rocker enhances the float and having the camber behind the rear binding forces the nose to "pop" up when weighted. The camber over the nose gives you pressure for edge hold and stability but unlike your cambered Summit ends 2" shy of the effective edge. This creates a flat spot which reduces drag and makes it less likely to catch that edge. I think you'll get the float and then some you had on your Summit while gaining a forgiving but powerful edge hold.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Charlie Slasher cause its $400, sintered, and you wont use the board all that much


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Thx Vman for the rundown on the new Summit. I am also concern on the weight of the new Summit (since the old Summit is quite a heavy board). How much lighter (if at all) is the new Summit compare to the 07 camber version?

Thanks


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Also, I have some interest in the Raptor as on non powder days, i only bomb down slopes and hitting small jumps , will raptor provide me with the float similar to the camber summit or the rocker summit?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the taper on both models of summits greatly increases the float. A rockered freeride deck like the raptor will work really well but may be susceptible to tip dive if you become unbalanced (if your weight gets forward of the rocker's center), where the tapered deck saves your ass with out thinking.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

try out the vario sidecut out if you can, my buddy is hard carver/ex racer and says his neversummer rides like a progressive board switch, just a little wanky as your weight transfers over from nose to tail in a carve you can feel the sidecut change. I've had the same experience on k2/rides "hypercut" or what ever they call their profile, which is the opposite of the vario.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got a charlie and like it very much, ridden a malolo and did NOT like it; also have an option northshore cambered pintail which is ok and perfered over the malolo. But I like the charlie's rockered nose and cambered pintail...floats, the hard tail is good/stable for landing drops and works good on crusing groomers...much like the option but with better nose float.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

walove said:


> the taper on both models of summits greatly increases the float. A rockered freeride deck like the raptor will work really well but may be susceptible to tip dive if you become unbalanced (if your weight gets forward of the rocker's center), where the tapered deck saves your ass with out thinking.


Good point on both Summits. We've shifted the rocker towards the tail on the Raptor to make the nose less susceptible to diving. I hate those boards that dive like the Nautilus being depth charged.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Vman said:


> Good point on both Summits. We've shifted the rocker towards the tail on the Raptor to make the nose less susceptible to diving. I hate those boards that dive like the Nautilus being depth charged.




Thx vman. Do you have the weight difference between the 2007 camber summit vs the rocker summit? If the Weight of the new summit really lighten up, i will consider purchasing this board

Thanks!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a Ride Slackcountry for sale if you're interested.


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

May have to get me one of these in 2012. 

Atomic Snowboards Sir Floatalot 2011 2012


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Vman said:


> Good point on both Summits. We've shifted the rocker towards the tail on the Raptor to make the nose less susceptible to diving.


i would think that you would want the center of the rocker further forward so it would be easier to keep your weight behind the center? When i set back my bindings on any of my rockered boards the chance of tip dive goes away, you can even lean forward and carve pow. 


sir floatsalot looks like a blast, kind of a banana hammock with a little side cut so that you can ride lifts with it.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> Thx vman. Do you have the weight difference between the 2007 camber summit vs the rocker summit? If the Weight of the new summit really lighten up, i will consider purchasing this board
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have the exact weight on the solid Summit's but we're now using our superlight core. The same core we're using on the Raptor, Heritage and new Proto Ct. We blend a higher percentage of lighter weight wood species with our traditional blokes then modify the edge of the core with a fused hardwood over the mounting areas for durability and softwood between the feet for torsion control/flex. A Raptor 159 weighs in at 6.85lbs. so a 161 Summit will weigh about 7lbs. Our new cores our noticably lighter than what we're using in 2007.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

walove said:


> i would think that you would want the center of the rocker further forward so it would be easier to keep your weight behind the center? When i set back my bindings on any of my rockered boards the chance of tip dive goes away, you can even lean forward and carve pow.
> 
> 
> sir floatsalot looks like a blast, kind of a banana hammock with a little side cut so that you can ride lifts with it.


If we did that the board would lose some of the front camber and we wouldn't want to do that on a freecarve board like the Raptor. We wanted more camber over the nose for edgehold and stability on this model. No one has complained about dive on our new directional RC profile with the Raptor. in fact it was the first model we sold out of. So, the design must be working for some riders.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ckang008 said:


> Been Thinking of getting a Resort Powder Board. Came down to these 3 boards
> 
> Burton Malolo 162 / NS Summit 167 /Jones Hovercraft
> 
> ...


check this one too...

Gear Review: PowderJet Snowboards










PowderJet Snowboards
PowderJet Snowboards is the brainchild of Jesse Loomis, a Southern Vermont shred who has been around the snowboard industry for many years. These boards are made for riding powder, hence the name. Each board is hand-crafted in Southern Vermont and made of select hardwoods (sustainable harvested maple), with performance and eco-conscious efforts in mind. 


LOve the simplicity...


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

baddmaddy said:


> May have to get me one of these in 2012.
> 
> Atomic Snowboards Sir Floatalot 2011 2012


Wow! This is a funky shape board! I wonder How this board rides. This board seems a bit too odd shape for resort riding.


----------

